

Google Removes Search Box From Results Page? When Using Chrome's Omnibox - davidkatz

No Google search box for searches done with Chrome's Omnibox.<p>http://cl.ly/image/3U3l2A3l2D1j<p>Bold move. Anyone else seeing this?
======
msoad
It's happening on my Chrome for iOS for a week or so. I like it.

I also have new cleaner homepage that has almost no header

<http://i.imgur.com/bw4KpgC.png>

------
garblegarble
This really creeped me out when I saw it on the dev channel - enough that
after using Chrome exclusively since 2009 I've moved to Firefox.

I love searching through the omnibox (and will go to the omnibox to refine a
google search result page I'm on) but there's something deeply unsettling
about integrating Google Search and Chrome in this way - I can't quite put my
finger on it but I think it's because the URL isn't shown

------
lukeman
Also the case on iOS Chrome: <http://d.pr/i/9pwK>

I think I first noticed it a week or two ago on desktop and iOS, so not sure
if it's a version thing or an a/b test.

~~~
davidkatz
Interesting. I checked with a few people that have my version, and they don't
see it. Seems like a test.

------
turboroot
This was on for a while when I was on Chrome's dev release channel. It annoyed
me, so I switched to beta.

------
princeverma
I saw this for couple of days, but now I can't. It was really annoying :(

~~~
davidkatz
I actually like it. It takes some getting used to, but it helps me fumble less
when I start a search. Now I just go direct to Omnibox everytime.

